# 2nd cleanout in basement



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

I was doing a drain cleaning job and I was just curious what the 2nd clean out is in the basement. I have seen this a lot since I have been doing cleanings in the Detroit mi area. 

I tried to put the snake down it and it would just bind and not go through anything. It does go down the other clean out which clears the line. Once it is cleared I notice the water in the 2nd clean out does go down a little. But there is always water in it. 

I have herd of house traps before and I was thinking this is what it is however it puzzles :blink: me because when I run water in the house I only see the water flowing through clean out I ran the snake down to clear the drain. I don't see the water in the 2nd clean out move at all when running water in the house.

Thanks for the input


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Hand hole trap?

Storm side of a semi-combined system?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Its a trap similar to monkey traps using coconuts. Its to catch the handymen.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Is it going through a backwater valve?

We have to isolate any fixtures installed below a manhole cover with a backwater valve -- Any fixtures above the street cannot pass through the backwater valve and must wye in after the backwater valve.


----------



## Kevinpipes (Oct 22, 2009)

*Could very well be a running hand hole cleanout for rain water*

...


Mr Plumber said:


> I was doing a drain cleaning job and I was just curious what the 2nd clean out is in the basement. I have seen this a lot since I have been doing cleanings in the Detroit mi area.
> 
> I tried to put the snake down it and it would just bind and not go through anything. It does go down the other clean out which clears the line. Once it is cleared I notice the water in the 2nd clean out does go down a little. But there is always water in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Kevinpipes said:


> ...


....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

sump pump? Does it spark when you run your cable?


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Hand hole trap?
> 
> Storm side of a semi-combined system?


I was thinking of the storm as well but it puzzled me that the snake wouldn't go through it. I have herd of having house traps on just the storm side but I would think there would be 3 c/o instead of two. 2 for the storm trap and 1 for the sanitary.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Hand hole trap?
> 
> Storm side of a semi-combined system?


I think this may be what it is. Thanks for the help. :thumbup:


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

floor drain :laughing:


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

The side you are going thru is the sanitary sewer side, this is usually a straight push. The other side is the storm sewer, it is trapped. They come together usually just before the footing but sometimes outside. My house was built in 1982 and has both cleanouts. Houses built in this area after mid 80's usually have a sump pump in the basement. Sump pumps are not to be plumbed into the sanitary sewer. This is to reduce the amount of water going in to the treatment plant during storms.
P.S. All the house traps I have run into in this area have been in the backyard in houses built 1930's and earlier


----------

